

UK government snared in fight over scrapped $1.2bn e-Borders contract - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3283547/government-snared-in-fight-over-scrapped-742m-e-borders-contract/

======
Powerscroft
Lot of money for Raytheon riding on this. Lot of kudos for UK governmetn as
well. if they get taken to the cleaners by Raytheon, what chance have they got
of controlling other IT suppliers who don't meet thier satisfaction?

